# WWI Military Columbia?



## szathmarig (Oct 27, 2019)

What do I have here? It's got a unique bottom bracket pothole.


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 27, 2019)

No head badge.


----------



## blackcat (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello;
From what i see and for my part, you have found a good WW1 WESTFIELD COLUMBIA 1918.
The typical frame of the brand,  handelbars, chainring and the rear fender does not decieve.
Nice find!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Oct 28, 2019)

Posted this on another thread. 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=43298&share_type=t&link_source=app

WWI Military Columbia?

From my research the Pope Bicycle Company stopped using this type of frame before 1915. For good reason (they are unique and you not intuitive to take apart and reassemble) Great Double Bar Bike (wish it was mine) but its a civilian pre 1915 Pope manufactured bicycle. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

